# Looking for webcomic: strange Furry Heaven



## DataPacRat (Jan 5, 2010)

(No, not Jack.)

I'm trying to remember the name and URL of a webcomic, some of the details of it being:
* main characters were furries; some could "wing out" into angel forms, but only if no ordinary soul was looking at them
* set in the afterlife, new arrivals were often put into subregions that mimicked their old world to a greater or lesser degree, to allow for education, and for children to grow to adulthood
* It is revealed, at some point, that the "souls" are gathered by using some sort of time-viewer, freezing it at the moment before death
* It is also revealed, later on, that 'heaven' is a sort of digital simulation, which people walk into and out of the normal quantum-based world through... and for a kick, is apparently run by a future US government.
* One plot involved a newly-arrived couple accidentally filling out some forms making them eligible for jury duty
* The last plot I remember involved a cult who thought the "angles" were false demon tempters, and who had a nasty habit of burying alive the souls they found unworthy, which didn't kill them but made them really really uncomfortable...


Sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## DataPacRat (Jan 7, 2010)

In case anyone's curious, a poster on another forum helpfully informed me that the webcomic is "One Moment After the End", currently both on hiatus and with the site down.

However, thanks to the wonders of the Internet Archive, it's at least partially readable. http://web.archive.org/web/20070203091535/http://cosmofur.hopto.org/Comic/Pages/0001.html is the original version of the first strip, as I remember it, while http://web.archive.org/web/20080612063626/http://cosmofur.hopto.org/Comic/Pages/0001.html is a revamped version done in 3D.


----------

